# Uberquest webcomic



## VGmaster9 (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has read this, but this comic has been going on for a few months. It's a fantasy themed webcomic and it has pretty nice art done by Skidd.

http://uberquest.katbox.net/comic/an-uber-start/


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 5, 2014)

This is actually pretty good really had me wanting moar.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

has a pretty nice style


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm really like UberQuest myself. Love the character designs and the storyline looks promising.


----------



## Enzay (Nov 5, 2014)

the artwork is really nice and I like the humor


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 5, 2014)

Meh. Ãœberquest is pretty fucking average. Isn't paced so well. And the story line has the potiential to be handled originally, but is completely predictable. It's just a run of the mill semi adventureous comic drawn with some pretty colors.


----------



## Diesel_ (Nov 29, 2014)

It may be predictable now but they just started and building the characters a bit (which I think the characters so far are awesome!)  in the story yet, I feel this comic has lots of potential to be a really great comic in years to come.


----------

